
Ask HN: Is there any one providing Network File System as a service - mkrishnan
I have an application which uses file system as a storage and stores lots of media files and growing fast. it has very few users that rewriting would not be a best approach. I am looking for a hosted nfs provider<p>* Looks like AWS EFS is only accessible from EC2 and appears very costly (0.30 per GB).
* Using s3 mounted with s3fs would be a alternative but its a kind of hack<p>if you have used any providers, could you please share your experience?
======
detaro
It is unlikely you'll find something like this, since general wisdom is that
you really should not run NFS over WAN links (it doesn't deal with latency
very well). (and if, then only through VPNs for security reasons)

